# Banks County Archery Club 3d Shoot



## j_hughes113 (Aug 12, 2008)

Banks County Archery Club will be having a 3d shoot on August 23. Registration will be from 8 am till 2 pm. Shoot will consist of 20 McKenzie targets.  Club address is 150 Harden Bridge Road. Commerce, GA 30529.  Come out and shoot with us.  www.bankscountyarcheryclub.com


----------



## M.R.D. (Aug 12, 2008)

How much to shoot?
I saw the flier at the B.C. Grant shoot, but it didn't have a fee on it.


----------



## j_hughes113 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Cost*

$20 for the money classes and $10 for the trophy classes


----------



## iowa-boy (Aug 19, 2008)

*banks county shoot.*

any one going this weekend. if you live around the winder area and want to ride up to shoot,pm me.


----------



## goob (Aug 22, 2008)

I will be there.


----------



## iowa-boy (Aug 24, 2008)

great shoot. back half challenging. great group i shot with.


----------



## goob (Aug 25, 2008)

iowa-boy said:


> great shoot. back half challenging. great group i shot with.



Who all did you shoot with?


----------



## iowa-boy (Aug 26, 2008)

guy name reece and his little boy,Dustin , another guy,cant remember his name. great group. we all shot open-t. i shot 184-5 w/ i big miss on #4, the others were 179. 194, 196? got there around 11, didnt get out till around 3.


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 6, 2011)

It was a niceun. Up and down hills, across valleys. I was up a few most of the shoot. Back half got me though. Finished 198 in open. 
Timed it perfect, missed all the rain. Just wish it wasn't so dang far. Enjoyed it though !  
Scores are up. http://www.bankscountyarcheryclub.com/Scores.html


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 6, 2011)

you're an addict, you lucky dog, lol!!  shoulda got soaked


----------



## Headhunter68 (Mar 6, 2011)

I shot it and enjoyed it as always. 

Bowanna - 198 was some pretty good shooting - way to go.


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 6, 2011)

nice going, lee..just looked at the scores.  you whomped those young whipper-snappers pretty good.  you beat some good shooters, too.  chris and travis are not easy to beat.  you held up the "ugly ole geez" honor, lol!!  we'll see ya later


----------

